# H. mysorensis vs H. madraspatensis



## BlackLight (Nov 3, 2013)

pls help me :cry: I'm struggling in choosing what scorpion will I get since both of them are quite nice specimens to have. Can someone help me out, I need to hear your opinions, and some info about these scorpions, like which ones bigger in their adult stage or which one is easier to take care... Thanks guys!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 3, 2013)

Honestly, in my opinion, they are just overpriced Pandinus imperator. They look almost the same and have the same care. I'm not sure who is bigger, but doing some searches in good ol' Google can't hurt.


----------



## BlackLight (Nov 4, 2013)

I like H. madraspatensis cause of it's legs though, anyway thanks! how about H.swammerdami? is it better than the two?


----------



## JC014 (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with shredderemp about those scorps, well if you want bigger sizes go for H. Swammerdami. )))


----------



## BlackLight (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, i think i'll just go with swammerdami


----------



## KDiiX (Nov 5, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Honestly, in my opinion, they are just overpriced Pandinus imperator. They look almost the same and have the same care. I'm not sure who is bigger, but doing some searches in good ol' Google can't hurt.


Well that's actually a very very sad opinion for somebody who keeps scorpions. The price never should be the first to think of. May be sometimes some people should think more "social". First of all Heterometrus sp. are not endangered in wild like the P.imperator probably is, i thnk this is reason enough not to buy theses scorpions as wc and obviously almost all P.imperator are WCs. As you said the are almost the same so there is no adequate reason why somebody decided for P.imperator if not the price is the reason. This is very sad because so many people pretend to love their pets but actually the mpst of them love to have their pets. The pet itself just comes in second place.
It's like buying a car which you know it was build by children in 18 hours shifts just because it's a bit cheaper than another car.

Btw i guess because blacklight is from the Philippines the Asian scorpions like Heterometrus sp. are for him much cheaper than the african scorpions.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 5, 2013)

I disagree. Just because I don't have an interest in a certain species doesn't mean I'm wrong. Just because I said something first doesn't mean that it is the primary reason. And where at all did I hint the idea that I endorse selling WC Pandinus imperator? Did I ever say that I think it is ok? I didn't. You put words and my mouth, and garbage ones too if I may add. Now for the part about being pets. I don't love to have pets as you say I do. I actually CARE for my animals, and you have no right or evidence to accuse me of not caring for my pets correctly. Just because you have more experience and knowledge with and about scorpions, doesn't mean that all of your opinions are correct. Remember, as Merriam-Webster Dictionary says, the definition of opinion is, "a belief, judgment, or way of thinking about something."


----------



## KDiiX (Nov 6, 2013)

:-D you're kind of funny :-D and trust me i don't mean it in any evil way, but first of all i have to give you one important advice try to calm down next time you answering to something because your arguments were some kind of "stupid". I don't think you're stupid so i guess you were so upset that you wasn't able to think clear thoughts.

If you read your and my posts again may be you realize that you accuse me to:


ShredderEmp said:


> [...] You put words and my mouth, and garbage ones too if I may add [...]


ACTUALLY i never was referring anything to you personally.  On the other hand you related everything to you personally and claim that i have said everything about you personally.  So who put words in somebody's mouth? Just you,  which is kind of funny because you accuse me that i was doing that. For example you claimed that i think all of my opinions are correct because i am more experienced. I didn't say anything about wrong or correct opinions, especially not in relations to my experience. Of course everything your said first was right, i never doubt that i just said that it's a sad opinion especially if the only possible interpretation of that single sentence is a kind of recommendations to buy P.imperator because they are cheaper. If you do want to say something different you can't just say they are almost the same but more expensive.  I know in times of Facebook, Twitter etc the people's many people don't take the time to say exactly what they want to say, sometimes if think some people think that all the others know what else the person had in mind, but didn't wrote. 

To the wc thing. Actually almost everyone who is buying a wc or a cb from a species which is mainly to have as wc supports directly or indirectly that they get caught in wild. For example if you buy a juvenile P.imperator from where the parents came? I guess in 90% its a wc which was imported gravid and gave birth in captivity. That actually means that the juvenile animal normally should have been born in nature. Only the second generation offspring is almost free from wc support. 

The point why I'm so sensitive if the price is an argument for buying or not is just because I'm often confronted with people who buy a A.australis wc because it is some euro cheaper than the cb ones. Also i often have "customers" which try to get the scorpions cheaper cheaper cheaper even if i have done a unbelievable deal. That's why i always hate any discussion about "cheap" animals. If someone really wants a pet it shouldn't make any difference if your A.australis costs 20 or 25 € or a i2 A.australis 5 or 4 €


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey

H.mysorensis are very pretty (the males are fantastic) see pics online! (sorry im too lazy to upload!)
but they are generally quite docile, even WC ones, you can pick them up and they wont even try to sting in my experience
though this experience is only with about 5 specimens from the same import



H.madraspatensis... is very pretty too, I can only comment from what I've heard, i seem to recall them being less social and more prone to fighting 
and killing off each other

From my experiences with H.fulvipes and H.xanthopus (very similar species from similar region) they are very fiesty and you cannot handle them!

Either way, they are both good choices! 


H.swam is a fun species, but require a lot of space to enjoy them IMO


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 6, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> :-D you're kind of funny :-D and trust me i don't mean it in any evil way, but first of all i have to give you one important advice try to calm down next time you answering to something because your arguments were some kind of "stupid". I don't think you're stupid so i guess you were so upset that you wasn't able to think clear thoughts.
> 
> If you read your and my posts again may be you realize that you accuse me to:
> 
> ...


You have clarified the confusion, but you still have told me that my opinion is a wrong/poor opinion to have. You have no right to claim my opinion as the wrong opinion. Also, I wasn't putting words in your mouth, I stated the fact that it appeared that you did. Course that can be blamed to poorly expressive text. I also never said that a Pandinus imperator was a better alternative to Heterometrus sp. Lastly, I said what I meant. I think that they are very similar in care, looks, and genetically too. To me they are no better than a Pandinus imperator with slight color variations. Also, don't make it sound like my anger got a hold of my words. I know what I want to say.


----------



## KDiiX (Nov 7, 2013)

<edit>
The thing what you still don't understand is that you don't have to say that P.imperator is the better alternative than Heterometrus sp. 
Try to imagine honestly you were somebody who asked about any species x and than the first you read is "in my opinion species x is just a expensive version of species y. They look the same and need the same care" wouldn't you feel that somebody recommended you a cheaper version which is almost the same as the species you were requesting? As i said before if you want to say something else than a recommendations for a cheaper scorpion you can't just tell P.imperator is almost the same but cheaper. 
(edit>


----------



## wayner (Nov 7, 2013)

although I really like my heteromutrus longimanus I also agree with shredder they seem basically the same as the imperator other than a small size difference and aggression


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mod note*

The friggin' topic here is "H. mysorensis vs H. madraspatensis".  The pissing contests on this subforum are not OK and if they continue there will be some vacations handed out. Or maybe you just need to take one voluntarily.  In any case, keep it on topic or don't respond!

Thanks so much.

-The Management


----------



## BlackLight (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys chill out  were all from the same hobby aren't we? so why wot we just talk about the things we love ( scorpions ) :0 . anyway, thanks to your opinion mr. G. Carnell, but sadly we don't have H. fulvipes and H. xanthopus here available in the market. It's really hard to make a decision cause both species are really nice. good thing there will be an upcoming inverts show. I just hope both H. swammerdami and H. madraspatesis are available  ....
BTW... does H. mysorensis have the same leg color as those of H. madraspatensis? I', kinda confused with all the pics i see from the net


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey

H.fulvipes, H.xanthopus and H.madraspatensis all look very similar (yellow legs, granulated claws, ANGRY )

This is H.mysorensis: http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/h_mysorensis(f).jpg  (no yellow legs)


If you every want accurate pictures, the scorpion files is 99% correct if you check the gallery

Good luck getting them at your next invert show!!


----------

